# DX code????



## Kimberley (Aug 14, 2009)

What would be the appropriate dx code for TALL STATURE?  (6 Y.O)

Thanks.

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------



## ciphermed (Aug 14, 2009)

Large stature in a child is coded to 783.9, no indexing for tall.

Other symptoms concerning nutrition, metabolism, and development
Hypometabolism

Hope this helps,


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 14, 2009)

Theres also V21.0, which is period of rapid growth in childhood. This code can only be used as a second diagnosis though.


----------

